# ,  / > Icom >  Icom IC-729   preamp

## RA0CHE

pre ,    .      Q8-9.
    Q10,11,12?
    Q10,12?

----------


## gerat55

-   .      ...       IC-726 Q11   Q12  n-p-n         -     +         -0   ..   skype

----------


## gerat55

IC-726    Q11  -     2sc1815 2sc945  . .      Q8,Q9 - 1,2v  -     303 .   2sk131

----------


## ra3poy

R69,   Q11   ,

----------


## LY3BBI

> .   2sk131


  .  J310 .

----------


## gerat55



----------


## gerat55

+            J8  PRE         pre.

----------


## gerat55

R81      47         .    .

----------


## gerat55

q12    - -  -        945

----------


## gerat55

google.ru    729(726)              !!!

----------


## gerat55

!!!

----------

